# Plug-In Prius Runs Short on Range



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Chicago Tribune does test drive of plug-in Prius demonstrator and finds battery depleting at 10 miles.

More...


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I've been looking forward to the plug in version for a while now. I was considering buying one but with only 13 mile range I quickly canned that thought. I also emailed Toyota and told them 13 miles sucks and was costing them a customer. 

You guys need to email them and demand higher electric mileage, which they said they would do if customers demanded it. I think I'll also call the dealership or better yet test drive one then tell the salesman 13 miles is a joke, especially so being it takes 1.7hours to recharge at 240V! Seriously Toyota, is this all a joke on Americans? I could replace 10 miles driving on lead batteries in one hour! 

Actually I'm sure it's driven by greed. They want people to make a new purchase every few years to get the new upgrades so they string you along, adding a little benefit to each successive year model. Toyota has become a greedy company cutting corners (witness the shitloads of recalls that used to never happen) and now giving trivial upgrades to keep buyers returning. I believe they've underestimated Americans intelligence. Sorry but that's just BS to me and I'll not participate in it.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't think greed has anything to do with it. Upper management at Toyota has long said they think there is not much demand for all electric vehicles. Their model, with the Prius, has been to use electric as an assist to improve performance and overall mileage by improving mileage in city driving. A model now being emulated by other manufacturers, based on the idea that most people don't care what the prime mover is, only that the vehicle has good performance, is reliable, has typical or better range, and now with higher gas prices, has good mileage compared to "typical" cars. I think they are probably correct, based on my small sampling of people looking at my car. I think Toyota and other manufacturers will do what they think will give them the most success in the market. They just have different ideas on what they think will give them success, based on inputs like what they think the availability of oil will be in the future.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Think about it Tom. They're in business to make money. If they put a larger pack in it they would increase the price a bit, may not sell as many and those whose daily driving was mostly electric would be satisfied with the mileage. With that scenario, in a few years people wouldn't want to spring for a new one with "more range" as theirs was good enough. 

The greed thing is a very motivating reason to do it. It may not be the reason but they're not exactly known for innovation either. GM OTOH is, witness On Star and their ever expanding list of upgrades. But their quality has sucked for the three decades I've been driving so I have NO interest in their Volt at this time, even if it went 100 miles!


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

While 13 miles may not be the ideal, what is? 20? 50? 100? If you want an EV, get an EV. It's all a cost benefit tradeoff. The Volt is rediculously expensive, and if the plugin prius could cost just a little more than the regular prius, I think it would make a great option.

13 miles would be plenty for my wife to run all her errands, with the gas backup she wouldn't need to worry if she had to go further. For a two car home, I think an EV with a range sufficient for commuting, and a hybrid with a 10 (or even 5) mile electric range would be great.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes Ziggy 13 miles is better than what they have now but it's great only if you live in a small town. And you really can't buy an EV now without spending a small fortune. I have an EV I built but the wife doesn't. Our main car is a Civic and it's getting miles on it and is too small. I want something a little roomier with more range. For us, 30-40 would be awesome. 13 will take us to work or town but not get us back.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

You have to keep in mind they are probably targeting the 30k or less price-point. I'm just not sure many people would buy 40k dollar Prius with a 30 mile all electric range. Personally, I think they should sell battery upgrade kits similar to the ones available from aftermarket companies, for those willing to pay the premium for the extra electric range. Make it a dealer installed option.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes an optional upgrade would be a good thing too but they don't. Yet.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

They have had an upgrade for years, $10K dealer installed. The aftermarket DIY ones are $4k for the same, IIRC, and $1-$2K for less capacity.


----------

